#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-16
<zpaww> je suis en train d'installer prince of persia sur linux avec playonlinux et ca fait 2 heurs qu'il me télécharge des packets
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il a Nizarus? :s
<Neo31> bsr mouchawech :p
<Neo31> chbih inchalah 5ir SalahGo ?
<SalahGo> Son dernier message sur identica, twitter, ainsi que sa photo de profil m'inquietent bcp...
<Neo31> no idea
<bemawi> (mon papillion bat des ailes sous chrominium (ou chrome si vous avez signer le contrat d'etre espionné par google))
<salahgo_> ou en utilisant les DNS de google :p
<bemawi> http://bemawi.com/pa
<bemawi> --' car google offre un service dns ?
<salahgo_> ouep
<salahgo_> 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4
<salahgo_> simple en plus :p
<salahgo_> pour attirer le plus de monde :p
<bemawi> http://www.opendns.com/
<salahgo_> je sais c'est ce que j'utilise ;)
<bemawi> ils ont du payer cheros ces ip gogole
<salahgo_> Je suis étonné que tu ne connaisses pas
<bemawi> alors, mon papillion ? (je dois encore le coloriser)
<salahgo_> pas pour moi :)
<bemawi> dés que ça touche google, je connais pas
<bemawi> sous chrominium et chrome
<salahgo_> sur chrome oui
<salahgo_> (pour jouer à angry birds) xD
<bemawi> hein, il vole pas sous chrome ?
<salahgo_> il vole
<bemawi> oufe
<bemawi> :p
<salahgo_> mais j'ai pas chromium
<salahgo_> mais pas sur FF
<salahgo_> en tout cas pas avec mes DNS
<salahgo_> Hmmm
<salahgo_> j'ai une excellente idée
<salahgo_> je vais essayer avec les DNS google
<salahgo_> bouge pas :p
<bemawi> bha, j'ai pas mis les réglage pour ff encore
<salahgo_> bah, il marche pas par traçage du serveur DNS un truc comme ça?!
<bemawi> mon papillion ?
<salahgo_> oui
<bemawi> heu, il vole en html et css3
<salahgo_> ah ok
<salahgo_> pas la peine de changer mes DNS alors :p
<salahgo_> au fait, euh,
<salahgo_> j'ai pas demandé la permission, mais je suis en train de dl
<salahgo_> enfin j'ai juste commencé
<salahgo_> j'ai pensé ne pas te déranger à chaque fois bemawi :p
<bemawi> bha, le seul risque que tu prends, c'est si je coupe le disque dur :p
<bemawi> ça n'arrive pas souvent :)
<salahgo_> Asatte No Houko est bridé sur MU et le torrent, pas de seed
<salahgo_> donc, le meilleur choix, c'est ton DD ^^
<bemawi> SalahGo: j'ai mis le nécessaire pour mozilla, m'est ça passe pas :(
<bemawi> ni opera
<bemawi> ni konqueror
<SalahGo> t'as changé les DNS?
<SalahGo> tu veux que j'essaie?!
<bemawi> (-moz- , -o- , -khtml-)
<bemawi> mais loule, ça vient pas des dns
<bemawi> c'est du html css
<SalahGo> bon, ça m'échappe un peu
<SalahGo> je suis pas trop dans ce domaine après tout :/
<SalahGo> lol OpenDNS FamilyShield a bloqué Facebook sur l'ordi du salon...
<SalahGo> xD
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-18
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> ^^
<Neo31> bsr Fanen
<Fanen> hi
<dell> salem
<dell> billehi ya jme3a 3andi mochkla kbira
<dell> aidez moi svp
<Neo31> salam pr commencer
<crack3r> w salam dell
<Neo31> never ask to ask dell
<crack3r> decris ton probleme
<dell> j'ai fait rm -r d* dans le rep /home donc j'ai perdu mon rep personnel qui s'appelle dell :'(
<dell> le bureau est vide :'(
<dell> tout mes documents sont effacées
<dell> comment je peut faire pour les restaurer
<dell> billehi choufouli 7all
<Neo31> no idea :p pour commencer ne met rien sur ton disque dure et utilise un systeme live pour etre encore sure de ne rien toucher (fichiers temporaires et tt) apres trouve toi une bonne solution pour recuprer les choses importantes
<dell> :'(
<dell> :'(
<Neo31> t'as essayer de googler dell ?
<dell> wi
<dell> mafammech restauration fil ubuntu ??
<dell> http://astuces-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/10/recuperez-vos-fichiers-effaces-par.html
<Neo31> je ss pas sure si ca vien par defaut, sinon y a le systeme btrfs ou des software qui doivent etre configuree en avance
<crack3r> http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html
<Neo31> et y a le sudo pour ne pas faire ce genre de betises et faire attention lors de l'execution de ce genre de commandes
<dell> je suis entrain d'analyser mon disk avec le software foremost
<dell> nchallah yrecuperi les fichiers perdus
<Neo31> a3mal talla lenna dell
<Neo31> http://freshmeat.net/projects/unrm/
<dell> oki merci Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> si ca marche pas voir kesk'il racontent dans cette histoire ca pourra aider peut etre
<Neo31> http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=106709
<Neo31> bon g googler un pe, a toi de filtrer plus et voir chnouwa yoslo7 w chnouwa la (c pas une solutions confirmee a toi de voir)
<Neo31> au pire des cas tu peut essayer avec un outil linux qui s'appel testdisk pour retrouver qq fichiers selon leurs type (jpg, mpeg, blabla...) et c pas tres fiable
<Neo31> sinon y a autres logiciels special du type testdisk et c pas fiable aussi, c des casses tete ca sera dans le pire des cas, essaye sinon de trouver autre solution
<Neo31> dsl, a la place de testdisk je voulais dire photorec
<Neo31> testdisk est plus pratique que photorec puisk'il cible les partitions et pas les fichiers, mais il faut bien faire attention parce que ca peut endommager tes partitions
<Neo31> apres une movaise manipulation
<dell> j'attend la fin de l'analyse avec foremost ;)
<Neo31> no idea, I can't go beyond that, 3oum ba7rik :p
<Neo31> si tu trouve une bonne solution n'hesite pas a partager avec le groupe sur la mailing liste ou sur ce chan :)
<dell> wi biensur
<dell> ena mechi nor9od win5allih yiscanni fi 3a9lou lil sbe7
<dell> nchallah yrecovry w barra :)
<Neo31> good luck
<dell> merci bien Neo31
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31> merci google
<Neo31> :p
<dell> bn
<dell> ;)
<Neo31> kima 9otlik
<Neo31> g pas lut tt l'article
<Neo31> c a toi de verifier si c la bonne chose a faire ou pa
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-19
<mamdouh> salut
<mamdouh> salam tout le monde
<fellag> mamdouh, t'a besoin d'aide pour faire quoi ?
<fellag> mamdouh, comme ça , comme c'est enregistré ça pourra aider quelqu'un d'autre ayant le même problème que vous , vous comprenez mon choix ?
<mamdouh> oui
<mamdouh> je besoin d'avoir une adresse VPS
<mamdouh> c payant !!!
<mamdouh> wizz
<SalahGo> Yoplait!
 * SalahGo installing Ubuntu Server 32bit
<crack3r> :p crack3r
<crack3r_levrai> zpaww: zpaww_ chta3mel lahné ?
<crack3r_levrai> té utilisateur ubuntu ??
<crack3r_levrai> sinn passe #geeks-tn 7achti bik
<crack3r_levrai> (sé slimTN/SlimKhan :p )
<zpaww> ahhh
<zpaww> ;)
<zpaww> okii
<zpaww> oui oui j'utilise le 11.04
<zpaww> :p
<crack3r_levrai> bemawi: ping
<SalahGo> lol
<crack3r_levrai> On vous appelle fel sale #geeks-tn
<bemawi> ?
<bemawi> crack3r_levrai: on me veut sur geeks tn ? Oo alors que je ne suis pas du tout tn ???
<SalahGo> bemawi, tu peux rejoindre le chan #geeks-tn stp%? ^^
<SalahGo> bemawi, mais si mais si ^^
<SalahGo> bonne nuit Ubuntu-tn!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-20
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm
<SalahGo> ping bemawi besoin de ton aide stp! ^^
<bemawi> pour ?
<SalahGo> bah
<SalahGo> j'ai fait un serveur à la maison
<SalahGo> avec eyeos et tout
<SalahGo> sous ubuntu 11.04 32bit
<SalahGo> le probleme, c'est mon ip dynamique
<bemawi> bha, dyndns
<bemawi> et un petit prog à installer
<SalahGo> hmm
<SalahGo> g déjà un compte dyndns
<SalahGo> que j'ai mis dans le routeur
<SalahGo> mais j'ai pas compris comment ça marche
<bemawi> http://www.fredshack.com/docs/wwwdyndns.html
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-21
<Neo31> ^^ ahla machour
<Neo31> :)
<SalahGo> Salut tlm!
<Houssem> lu
<BlackBox-01> lu all
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-22
<tr0xan> salem
<tr0xan> bsr
<tr0xan> :)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<NRWlion> nizarus: bon soir
<nizarus> hi NRWlion
<nizarus> bienvenu en tunisie :)
<NRWlion> mercie bien
<nizarus> NRWlion, quoi de 9 ?
<NRWlion> mais je ne parle bien le francais :(
<nizarus> no problem you can speak arabic :)
<nizarus> or English :p
<NRWlion> arabic ... well that would be a major problem :D
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> NRWlion, it's your first visit in our channel ?
<NRWlion> nizarus: affirmative
<NRWlion> nizarus: normally i hang around in ubuntu-news to start my contribution there
<nizarus> and you are from ?
<NRWlion> Germany
<nizarus> ubuntu-news is a channel to share news about ubuntu
<nizarus> ah :)
<NRWlion> nizarus: i am planning to join ubuntu-news-team
<nizarus> i visited germany in 2005
<nizarus> colon
<NRWlion> ´that is placed in NRW where i live
<nizarus> :) a nice town
<nizarus> you can also contribute on ubuntu with german loco team
<nizarus> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-de-locoteam
<NRWlion> gn8
<TrD> Bonsoir
<rebaimelek> السلام عليكم
<nizarus> salam TrD et rebaimelek
<TrD> salem rebaimelek
<TrD> ahla nizarus
<rebaimelek> هل أستطيع أن أحصل على نسخة من اليوبانتو
<nizarus> rebaimelek, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ubuntu88> saluut
<TrD> salut ubuntu88
<ubuntu88> :)
<TrD> rebaimelek: tu peux tapper en français s'il te plais, je n'arrive pas à visualiser
<A7med> TrD, a toi de resoudre ton probleme de lecture des lettres arabes, on doit encourager les gens a l'utiliser et pas le contraire
<nizarus> TrD, tu utilise quel client irc ? avec xchat j'ai pas de soucis avec l'arabe
<A7med> irrssi
<A7med> ahla nizarus
<TrD> c'est irsii nizarus
<A7med> il utilise irssi
<TrD> je vois le lettres en arabes, mais les phrases sont invées
<nizarus> un geek
<TrD> *inversées
<nizarus> ahla A7med
<nizarus> :)
<A7med> sa va nizarus ?
<nizarus> rebaimelek, tu as trouvé ce que tu veux ?
<nizarus> bien A7med et toi ?
<A7med> mvarrrrryass 3alli5ir
<A7med> mais 7amdoulah :)
<rebaimelek> a nizarus non ena nlawej 3ala cd ijini lel maison
<rebaimelek> Order CDs >
<TrD> c'est plus possible rebaimelek
<TrD> il ont arreté la livraison
<nizarus> rebaimelek, c'est plus possible maintenant
<rebaimelek> .wé el 7keya wfetc'est fini
<rebaimelek> ena d5alt fi TunisianTeam
<rebaimelek> n7eb ne5ou fekra 3al groupe he4a
<nizarus> rebaimelek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<nizarus> http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<rebaimelek> sa7bi 9ali el jom3a feyta jew jme3et ubuntoo fen france
<rebaimelek> w 3amlou ijtime3 eshkoun menkom 74ar
<rebaimelek> mercie nizar pour le blog yo47her ta7foon
<nizarus> rebaimelek, pas moi, j'étais pas présent :)
<nizarus> fellag, on a un problème avec irssi
<A7med> fellag, xchatien nizarus , 5a2en
<nizarus> ah !!
<fellag> A7med, héh oui mais j'ai quand même un bon passé avec irssi et je serai de retour peut-etre
<fellag> nizarus, eh oui , xchat supporte mieux les scripts , enfin c'est 2x fois plus facile a mettre dessus
<fellag> mais c'est quoi le problème je pourrai peut-etre aidé ?
<A7med> hh, injass
<A7med> :p
<fellag> injass ??
<A7med> TrD, ma ynajamch ya9ra 3arbi 3al irssi
<A7med> pearl
<A7med> ;)
<fellag> il utilise quel terminal ?
<A7med> je me rappel qu'il a une config a faire pour ke le terminal supporte l'utf et la langue arabe w yektibha de droite a gauche
<A7med> mais je c pas si ca resout le problemes pour les application utilisant ncurses
<fellag> عربي
<A7med> من أنتم
<A7med> ca marche ?
<fellag> j'arrive a le lire
<fellag> mais c'est en lettre separré :/
<A7med> ping TrD
<A7med> ah ok
<fellag> j'utilise RXVT Unicode ( urxvt )
<fellag> je test avec xterm
<fellag_3> A7med: envoi
<fellag_3> un truc arabe
<A7med> من أنتم
<fellag_3> non ça marche pas ici :/
<A7med> فلاق يفلق بالirssi
<A7med> ok
<A7med> ca depand du terminal
<fellag> lol
<fellag> oui oui
<A7med> it's not irssi related
<A7med> ok
<fellag> il faut un patch unicode pour le terminal
<fellag> il y a un xterm-arabe
<A7med> ca marche parfaitement avec Konsole de KDE
<fellag> si vous voulez ?
<fellag> ping TrD
<A7med> et y a une config a faire pour ke ca marche avec le terminal de gnome
<fellag> A7med, Konsole contient tout les patchs possible xDD
<TrD> salut fellag
<fellag> salut TrD
<TrD> j'ai trouvé la sollution
<fellag> et ?
<A7med> g oublier comment faire mais pour Konsole c en utilisant la fenetre prefences
<A7med> ca doit etre la mm chose pour le terminal de gnome
<A7med> c koi la soluce ?
<TheNumber> Bonsoir !
<TrD> Yakuake
<TrD> bonsoir TheNumber
<A7med> ahla TheNumber
<TheNumber> ^_^
<TrD> je teste et je vous dis
<A7med> ok
 * A7med gone
<fellag> la langue arabe c'est du cursive script non ?
<nizarus> TheNumber, de retour
<nizarus> ya rajel winek
<rebaimelek> السلام عليكم يا جماعة
<fellag> was
<TheNumber> nizarus: bon ghates fi les cours
<TheNumber> et j'ai une connexion super bridé a la Cité U
<nizarus> bon courage TheNumber
<TheNumber> je doit passer par http://webchat.freenode.net/ pour me connecter là !
<TheNumber> Solution anti boos
<TheNumber> Boss*
<nizarus> :)
<TheNumber> ;) Merci nizarus
<TheNumber> quoi de neuf ?
<nizarus> je re, diner time
<TheNumber> Okay ^_^ Bon app
<Anope> السلام عليكم يا جماعة
<Anope> héhé :p
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<fellag> bonsoir SalahGo
<TrD> bonsoir SalahGo
<TrD> ça marche A7med
<SalahGo> Je viens de faire mon serveur eyeOS sous Ubuntu server 11.04 32bits
<SalahGo> je voudrais que vous vérifiez le lien pour moi
<SalahGo> http://g33ktn.dyndns-server.com/
<SalahGo> j'ai que 1mbps en up, donc ne vous étonnez pas si ça lag un peu
<fellag> ça marche et c'est terriblement long a charger :/
<SalahGo> justement, j'ai 1mbps en up >.<
<fellag> SalahGo, comme tout le monde u_u
<SalahGo> et puis eyeOS, c'est lourd :p
<TrD> ça marche chez-moi aussi
<fellag> SalahGo, j'adore l'animation que ça fait quand ça refuse le login xDD
<SalahGo> et puis le server
<SalahGo> c'est moins de 512mo Ram
<SalahGo> et un proc AMD Duron 1.6ghz :v
<SalahGo> ping bemawi :p
<A7med> good 4 u TrD :)
<fellag> جنو لينوكس المصري ، وشعارهم : حيث تأكل البطاريق الطعمية
<fellag> نحن غنو لينوكس التونسي و ماشعارنا ؟
<A7med> حيث تركب البطاريق ثورتها ;)
<fellag> +1 A7med xD
<fellag> je pique xD
<nizarus> re
<SalahGo> Slt nizarus !
<SalahGo> Hmm, mnt que eyeOS fonctionne à merveille
<SalahGo> on va essayer une autre utilisation de mySQL...
<SalahGo> MaNGOS! :D
<nizarus> lut SalahGo
<SalahGo> ça va nizarus ?
<nizarus> cool and u ?
<SalahGo> nizarus, http://g33ktn.dyndns-server.com/ ton avis? ^^
<SalahGo> nizarus, homeserver :p
<SalahGo> avec l'aide de bemawi :)
<nizarus> ah great c'est su eyeOS ?
<SalahGo> oui ^^
<SalahGo> sur Ubuntu 11.04 server ^^
<nizarus> quel est l'avantage d'avoir ça chez toi ?
<SalahGo> bah aucun, au contraire, avec 1mbps en up,  et puis une IP dynamique que tu vas devoir synchroniser avec dyndns...
<SalahGo> mais au moins, c'est gratuit
<SalahGo> et puis c'est un essai avec d'acheter/louer un vrai serveur
<SalahGo> nizarus, et puis c'est un très bon entrainement sur les lignes de commandes... :p
<nizarus> ok, juste pour le plaisir donc
<nizarus> très bien :)
<SalahGo> nizarus, pour le plaisir, pour l'instant... on ne sait jamais, ça peut toujours server un server ftp/apache2/mysql à la maison :p
<nizarus> yep
<SalahGo> nizarus, ah, et se pour vanter sur les étudiants en STIC qui galèrent déjà avec joomla XD
<nizarus> loooooooool
<SalahGo> nizarus, leur prof (il prépare son doctorat) ne sait même pas ce que c'est que le cloud computing
<SalahGo> et la plupart des étudiants travaillent sur linux, mais ne savent même pas lequel
<SalahGo> 7ala wallah...
<SalahGo> mon prochain objectif: un serveur WoW sous ubuntu! :D
<SalahGo> avec màj du client automatique
<SalahGo> gestion et inscription par serveur web, etc... :p
<TheNumber> Fait un client minecraft ça sera plus fun !
<SalahGo> :o
<TheNumber> oups un serveur je veux dire
<SalahGo> TheNumber, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SalahGo> :D
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu connais TheNumber ?
<SalahGo> nizarus, bah wé ^^
<TheNumber> je pense pas !
<SalahGo> sisi :p
<TheNumber> Ah oki !
<nizarus> TheNumber, tu es aussi revenu sur FB ?
<TheNumber> obligé, tout tourne autour de facebook
<SalahGo> avec les heures passées avec bemawi sur le chan, on a cité TheNumber une fois ou deux, :p
<TheNumber> même le planing des session des english debate !
<nizarus> :D
<TheNumber> Biensur SalahGo bemawi est bon vieux ami :D
<SalahGo> ^^
<SalahGo> au fait, question avec de me lancer dans mes périples
<TheNumber> Mais bemawi  est nettement plus actif que moi !
<SalahGo> 250mo de RAM libre avec un seul Core, c'est suffisant pour une compilation musclée?
<TheNumber> oué, mais ça va te prendre la vie :D
<SalahGo> je m'en doutais :v
<SalahGo> déjà qu'avec un quad core il me faut 1.5go de Ram
<SalahGo> et ça prend des heures
<SalahGo> Bon, je vous dis bonne nuit
<SalahGo> Oyasumi mina-san! :)
<Fanen> bsr
<sabri> hay
<fellag> on dit comment complot en arabe ?
<TheNumber> Bonne nuit tout le monde
<TheNumber> fellag: complot
<TheNumber> مؤامرة
<TheNumber> http://translate.google.com/#fr|ar|complot
<fellag> merci j'vais trouvé :D
<fellag> mais merci quand même
<TheNumber> oki
<fellag> parfois j'en ai un de c trou de mêmoire xDD
<TheNumber> moi tout le temps
<TheNumber> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-14
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  Sbe7 il5ir :)
<AminosAmigos> Hi all :)
<elacheche_anis> Hey AminosAmigos :)
<elacheche_anis> oups retard de 3h X)
<AminosAmigos> lol :) no prob
<AminosAmigos> cv ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) comme d'habitude :)
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,   kifech n9oulou hacker bil3rbi ?
<elacheche_anis> هاكر X)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-15
<fak_her> anyone !!!
<mario_26> Bonjour !7
<mario_26> je découvre votre caumunauté
<mario_26> très simpas !!!
<mario_26> vous avez beaucoup moins de mon que sur IRC ubunut-fr
<mario_26> mais c'est pas mal du tout !
<mario_26> dite moi je chercher un diaporama sur UBuntu 12.04 un presentation de la nouvelle version, en avez vous fait une ?
<mario_26> Personne ?
<chokri> ping neo31
<DelphiWorld> bon soir
<DelphiWorld> salut Tux-Tn neo31
<chokri> Hi DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> salam chokri :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-16
<sahli> hello
<sahli> je dors
<sahli> tu dors
<sahli> il dort
<sahli> nous dormons
<sahli> vous dormez
<sahli> ils dorent :)
<Tux-Tn> dorment *
<Tux-Tn> attention sahli à la conjugaiosn !
<Tux-Tn> conjugaison*
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-17
<DelphiWorld> salut
<DelphiWorld> slt Tux-Tn
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis, comment je configure mon dns ubuntu server 10.4 lts ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: comment je peux changé myonn dns a ubuntu ?
<sahli> hello
<sahli> salut
<elacheche_anis> salut sahli
<sahli> ahla anis
<Tux-Tn> ah delphi est parti :(
<Aymen> bsr tt le monde
<Tux-Tn> bonsoir Aymen
<Aymen> bonsoir Tux-Tn
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-18
<DelphiWorld> je ponce que Tux-Tn n'est plu dispo;)
<Fanen> bonjour
<Tux-Tn> bonjour Fanen
<Fanen> je veut installer  java sur  un seveur ubuntu  , quel source j'ajoute
<Tux-Tn> c'est dans les dêpots normalement
<Tux-Tn> sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre
<Fanen> nn je veut celle du sun
<Fanen> en faite je veut tourner un jboss as sur ubuntu server
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi celle de oracle ?
<Tux-Tn> jboss ne fonctionne pas avec openjdk?
<Fanen> ci il fonctionne mais j'ai dèja tourner mon application avec le  jdk de sun et j'ai fait mes tests , donc  je préfère garder l emême environnement
<Tux-Tn> c'est pareil
<Tux-Tn> c'est à 95% le même code
<Tux-Tn> les 5% sont du code proprio de oracle
<Fanen> et normale si mes jar et mon war est compiler avec java de sun
<Tux-Tn> oui biensur
<Tux-Tn> ça fonctionne
<Tux-Tn> et c'est pas java de sun
<Tux-Tn> c'est java d'oracle
<Tux-Tn> la marque sun n'existe plus
<Fanen> bah je teste  et je  vous donne feedback
<DZGHilas> +i DZGHilas
<DZGHilas> +iDZGHilas
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-19
<AminosAmigos> HEllo :)
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<AminosAmigos> any one knows a software for designing a T-shirt ?
<davlefou> euh, je dirais inskcape!
<SalahGo> :o
<SalahGo> plein de zens! :D
<Tux-Tn> \o/
<SalahGo> Yo sarhan! :D
<Tux-Tn> yo SlahGo
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-20
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<elacheche_anis> Salam @ * :)
<Neo31_mobile> salut alihentati alihentati11
<Tux-Tn> hmm
<Neo31_mobile> ahla Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> ahla Neo31
<elacheche_anis> Neo31_mobile, mondass!
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Neo31_mobile> degage anis
<elacheche_anis> :p neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-15
<proby> S_a_t_a_n  ,  what a name xD
<trock_zer> salem
<trock_zer> salem
<proby> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-16
<proby_>  _____________________
<proby_> < 7alitna mit3ba assl >
<proby_>  ---------------------
<proby_>         \   ^__^
<proby_>          \  (oo)\_______
<proby_>             (__)\       )\/\
<proby_>                 ||----w |
<proby_>                 ||     ||
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-17
<guest5> salam
<guest5> svp comment installer flash telecome sous ubuntu
<luna_> w alaikom essalem
<luna_> clé telecom sous ubuntu ?
<luna_> quelle  est  la  version
<guest5> ui
<luna_> ubuntu ?
<guest5> comment connaitre  la versio
<guest5> lubuntu 12.10
<luna_> est ce  bien reconnu   ?
<luna_> la  clé 3g  est  bien reconnue ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-19
<denis13> salut tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-11
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Salut MoorSaracen :) Welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<MoorSaracen> Thnx a lot
<elacheche> First time I here MoorSaracen :) How is the in California today?
<MoorSaracen> Must I be stuck with 1 nickname each time I log in ?
<elacheche> Nope :) You can change it :)
<elacheche> use this command
<elacheche>  /nick newnickname
<MoorSaracen> California??
<elacheche> Maybe I'm mistaken :) You're from US right?
<MoorSaracen> Hhhhhh
<MoorSaracen> No
<MoorSaracen> near you
<MoorSaracen> from Sousse
<elacheche> o_O Why you're using an US IP :p
<elacheche> You know that am from Sousse.. Do I know you aswell?
<MoorSaracen> M'saken
<elacheche> O_o
<MoorSaracen> No, just meeting u on Mailing List..
<elacheche> Oh! I see :)
<MoorSaracen> and you're following me on twitter
<elacheche> :D who are you :p
<MoorSaracen> U don't know me in person & my name is Omar.
<MoorSaracen> & u r "Anis"
<MoorSaracen> ?
<MoorSaracen> Where may I use this command?
 * elacheche is back
<elacheche> Yep Am anis :) You can use the command in the same box where you write messages here :) just start the message by /
<elacheche> So MoorSaracen.. You're just taking a look at the channel or need help? :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-12
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche_anis> Hello!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-13
<Dro__> bonjour
<elacheche> Hey Dro__ :)
<Dro__> ahla b elacheche  :)
<Dro__> how are you bro?
<elacheche> I'm ok :) thx ,u ?
<Dro__> bored, bored, bored
<elacheche> :D
<Dro__> ech 3amla fik el s5ana
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-14
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-17
<krouis> hi there
<krouis> apparently I have been kicked under the suspicion that I was a bot ? O_o
<krouis> fyi, I am not ..
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-20
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-21
<MarwenDo> hi asghaier :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-15
<praisethemoon> Morning
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Saymen> hello Ubuntu-brotherhood .. i'm begginer ..i m interested in pentesting and open source
<davlefou> Saymen, que veux tu savoir?
<Saymen> i wanna be so good with Ubuntu using & developpment
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-16
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> hey nzoueidi
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-17
<praisethemoon> good morning
<praisethemoon> so elacheche, i watched that linux-sucks video yesterday x) i expected some dev-related content, there was none but it was hilarious xD
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> The Linux sucks is a dead show now :)
<praisethemoon> i know
<praisethemoon> but it was enjoyable x)
<praisethemoon> X.org IS OLD
<elacheche> There is too many linux sucks series.. Which one(year) you watched?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: nzoueidi https://redd.it/6bh2qg
<elacheche> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScjS6ZepQ9wkAbh6Z02Q9Y3M4tsGREOOxYh-D2gN1eOsauvuQ/viewform?c=0&w=1
<nzoueidi> Morning, thank you for sharing elacheche, the reddit one is cool :D
<nzoueidi> I am wondering how you guys schedule your week? Is there any good article to read about that
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I don't x(
<elacheche> Always tried to, but, it's not that easy..
<elacheche> If you're working on Dev staff ask Devs how they do it.. praisethemoon
<nzoueidi> Same here elacheche xD I try always to schedule something I follow it for 1 or 2 days then I leave it x)
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: inlight us :D
<praisethemoon> sorry for join spam
<praisethemoon> elacheche, the linux sucks have an incredible sense of humor
<praisethemoon> i wanna learn how to humor
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> You should watch his new show.. The Lunduke Hour.. Especialy the one with RMS and the one about Ubuntu getting rid of Unity x)
<praisethemoon> he's making more videos?
<elacheche> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDBg_TqSgHE
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> praisethemoon nzoueidi: https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/man-loses-will-to-live-during-gentoo-install/
<praisethemoon> poor guy x)
<praisethemoon> stick with linuxmint bro
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> hello all
<hassoon> ?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, he strikes again: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu0l-Ac7fTU
<u-la-la> [ Windows is AWESOME! - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<praisethemoon> this is basically another "linux sucks" but in a differnt way x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I watched all those videos years ago x) :p :D
<praisethemoon> omg x)
<praisethemoon> fwhcat was here? :(
<praisethemoon> i didn't notice him
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, o/
<fwhcat> Coucou
<fwhcat> trying Empathy as irc/xmpp client
<fwhcat> seems fair
<fwhcat> wassup praisethemoon
<elacheche> Empathy is good, was my 2nd client (because was default in Ubuntu), used it for years before migrating to xchat
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i noticed that bryan is so self centered
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-18
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> good day
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> how is it going elacheche?
<elacheche> Good
<praisethemoon> elacheche, re
<praisethemoon> what do you think about that OS?
<elacheche> Never tried it
<praisethemoon> no
<praisethemoon> i'm talking about mine x)
<praisethemoon> just look at the source code
<praisethemoon> it's nothin really
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Go ahead and start working on it :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: will help :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, this is how it prints something on the screen: https://github.com/sorakun/FoxOS/blob/master/source/os_menu.c
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o7
<elacheche> Yo crack3r ! :D
<crack3r> Hola chicos !
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Bonjour les ubunteros!
<crack3r> bonjour davlemahboul
<davlefou> :D
<elacheche> ichihi: Good feedback → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i0SmA_hANg&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop :)
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: :D
<praisethemoon> o7
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<nzoueidi> Fine like always, what about you?
<praisethemoon> well, not good, not bad. Just fine :3
<nzoueidi> This is the right description of "Fine" x)
<praisethemoon> yup x)
<praisethemoon> Chikore, o7
<Chikore> praisethemoon, o/
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<Chikore> Good I'm working on the same project and I'm feeling old lol
<praisethemoon> :(
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, o7
<fwhcat> holy coran lol
<fwhcat> Hello praisethemoon
<fwhcat> How are you?
<fwhcat> hey praisethemoon
<fwhcat> stop playing PS4
<praisethemoon> ok ok i'm sorry
<praisethemoon> i was watching VSauce, an amazing guy who make scientific videos x)
<praisethemoon> so fwhcat how is life treating you?
<fwhcat> Life I dunno, but my friends badly xDDDD
<fwhcat> just kidding
<fwhcat> praisethemoon: what's up with your projects?
<fwhcat> are you coding something ?
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, i'm working on my language as usual
<praisethemoon> working on some theory, trying to invent something new x)
<fwhcat> Nice
<fwhcat> but come on... you've been doing that since 2012 at least xD
<praisethemoon> 2010 x)
<fwhcat> omg
<praisethemoon> haters gonna hate
<praisethemoon> XD
<fwhcat> But do you use it in other projects?
<fwhcat> or you're just doing it for the fun ?
<praisethemoon> well, i plan to do a lot of things with it
<praisethemoon> but i'm taking it seriously
<praisethemoon> one thing in my mind is to remove null-references
<praisethemoon> now I almost have an entire type system that does not involve null references
<praisethemoon> there is no "null" keyword
<praisethemoon> a much safer language
<praisethemoon> heavily based on "interface" or "protocol"
<fwhcat> gg
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, you will like it <3
<praisethemoon> i bought a lenovo thinkpad laptop :3
<praisethemoon> i'm installing Kubuntu on it
<fwhcat> Nice
<fwhcat> but Kubuntu
<fwhcat> lol
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, what's wrong with it? x)
<fwhcat> Nothing
<fwhcat> You're free to use whatever you like bro
<praisethemoon> i know
<praisethemoon> i don't have enough courage to try arch
<praisethemoon> i would install suse
<fwhcat> that is just non-sense
<fwhcat> you prefer to spend hours / year configuring/upgrading facing issues etc. than install a rolling release and have everything that you need at disposal ?
<fwhcat> I have Gnome Shell, Plasma, Openbox and Enlightenment. When I wanna change desktop I just logout and relogin and voilà beautiful desktops xDDDDD
<fwhcat> same apps, same configs
<fwhcat> (I'm not saying it's not possible to have them on Ubuntu), it's just easier on Arch :D
<fwhcat> good night
<fwhcat> going to bed
<praisethemoon> okay, Konversation is not that bad
<praisethemoon> clean design ..
<praisethemoon> i'll try Quassel ..
<praisethemoon> okay, Quassel is the best <3
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-19
<praisethemoon> o7
<davlefou> Bonjour gamin!
<praisethemoon> bonjour davlefou
<praisethemoon> comment ça va?
<davlefou> Ca va transquillement!
 * praisethemoon is translating that
<praisethemoon> is that misspelled?!
<praisethemoon> x)
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-20
<elacheche> Salut marco3010
<marco3010> salut
<elacheche> Comment on peut vous aider ?
<marco3010> alor je vous explique je suis chauffeur poid lourd je possede un logiciel windows avec un lecteur de carte a puce de marque feitian rocket R301 qui me permet de lire ma carte chronotachygraphe et sortir mes heures manque de po ubuntu ne reconnait pas mon lecteur meme avec wine et sous wine mon logiciel windows ne reconnai pas mon lecteur usb comment le faire fonctionner sous ubuntu y a til des comandes a faire
<elacheche> Emmm.. Je pense que c'est pas un cas à traiter dans irc ça :/ Tu peux pas demander l'aide du developpeur du logiciel? il a peut être une version  pour ubuntu/linux
<elacheche> Aussi, y a le problème de la carte à puce.. Vue que j'ai pas ça sous les main, je peux rien dire.. Sauf si, t'as un bon niveau technique, de cette façon je peux te dire en général qu'est ce qu'il faut chercher pou savoir comment le faire fonctionner
<marco3010> deja fait aucun pilote dispo sous ubuntu chez le constructeur
<elacheche> :/
<marco3010> alors une autre question est-il possible de faire fonctionner un pilote windows sous ubuntu
<elacheche> T'es la seul personne qui essaie de faire fonctionner ça sous Ubuntu?
<elacheche> En réponse à ta question, non, les deux système sont pas similaire.. Pour avoir un pilote il faut que le contructeur offre un, ou quelqu'un qui a le beson de créer un + les compétences technique necessaire pour essayer de faire ça (c'est pas assez simple)
<marco3010> je ne sais pas sur le forum ubuntu jai poser la question un chauffeur ma demander la meme chose alors si ya un develloper qui peut me concoqueter un pilote pour me faire fonctionner tout sa en pilotant mon pc a distance
<elacheche> Je sais pas, je pense, que pour ce cas, tu dois regarder avec une société de developpement, ou une société de service en logiciel libre.. Ou trouver un freelancer..
<elacheche> C'est pas quelque chose de standard qu'on peut trouver la solution via un forum ou irc..
<marco3010> sur ubuntu en france ? sa va etre mission impossible
<elacheche> Il faut un bon dev, + matériel + des tests (plusieurs tests).. même avec ça c'est pas garantit de trouver un pilote qui fonctionne parfaitement..
<elacheche> En france, vous avez des société spécialiser en logiciel libre
<marco3010> et cest des societe qui pourai maider dans ca?
<elacheche> Je sais pas.. il faut les contacter pour savoir ça
<elacheche> marco3010: http://www.linux-france.org/article/pro/annuaire/
<elacheche> http://lea-linux.org/documentations/Annuaire:SSLL_France
<marco3010> je vais voir sa a tu fb
<elacheche> nop
<marco3010> un moyen de te contacter si jai trouver la reponse
<marco3010> un mail
<elacheche> elacheche@ubuntu.com
<marco3010> ok merci
<marco3010> je voie ca lundi et te dit
<davlefou> elacheche, pas compris son probléme!
<elacheche> Il a un matériel non standard, avec un lecteur de carte à puce + un pilote et un logiciel proprio
<elacheche> Il veux faire fonctionner tout ça sous Ubuntu
<davlefou> Lecteur de carte à puce... bizzare cet hitoire.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-21
<davlefou> Bon dimanche!
<praisethemoon> o/
<davlefou> Soir,
<praisethemoon> davlefou, comment va tu?
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: o/
<fwhcat> hey praisethemoon :)
<fwhcat> how are you buddy?
<fwhcat> I never thought you'd connect this week-end xD
<praisethemoon> i'm very good my friend
<fwhcat> Great :)
<praisethemoon> i'm on my kubuntu laptop
<praisethemoon> how are you?
<fwhcat> I'm great
<fwhcat> oh nice
<praisethemoon> good to hear that <3
<fwhcat> New laptop ?
<fwhcat> So how's your work going ,
<fwhcat> ?
<fwhcat> You can do private messaging if you wish praisethemoon
<elacheche> Sa7a praisethemoon
<elacheche> Hey fwhcat davlefou
<fwhcat> plop elacheche
<davlefou> elacheche, praisethemoon soir,
<elacheche> Wassup!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, davlefou: o/
<praisethemoon> thank you elacheche :D it's incredibly good :3
<praisethemoon> battery is almost perfect
<elacheche> How many hours?
<praisethemoon> i would say at least 4
<elacheche> cool
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-15
<kawarizmi> hi
<elacheche> Hey kawarizmi :)
<kawarizmi> كيفك خويا elacheche §
<kawarizmi> ?
<elacheche> Good  kawarizmi :) u?
<vadmeste> waw, it is easy to read arabic in console right now
<kawarizmi> vadmeste, bicon?
<vadmeste> kawarizmi: yes
<kawarizmi> c'est une sur-couche non mise à jour depuis longtemps,, mais ça fonctionne
<elacheche> Hey vadmeste :) :D
<elacheche> What terminal emulator?
<vadmeste> hey elacheche, how are you?
<elacheche> good vadmeste :) u?
<elacheche> vadmeste: What terminal emulator are you using?
<vadmeste> elacheche: gnome-terminal
<elacheche> Nice, I'm trying to hack my xterm or st cfg to make that work
<vadmeste> okay, good luck :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-17
<elacheche> Happy Ramadhan folks :)
<elacheche> neo31: Happy Ramadhan :D  You're alive!!! \o/
<neo31> :D
<neo31> Hey
<neo31> Nice to see you around elacheche
<neo31> Happy Ramadan to you too
<elacheche> I am always here neo31 :) You need just to check on us here :) :p
<elacheche> How is life?
<neo31> Haha ok
<neo31> Life is life
<neo31> Sometimes good sometimes not so good.
<elacheche> x)
<neo31> Sorry gotta run
<neo31> I'll pm u
<elacheche> nzoueidi: How are you dealing with caffeine and nicotine today? x) :D
#ubuntu-tn 2020-05-11
<elacheche> o/ amtn :)
<amtn> hi elacheche o/
<pavlushka> elacheche: o/
#ubuntu-tn 2020-05-12
<vadmeste> ping elacheche, how you doing?
<elacheche> Hello vadmeste! Doing fine, thanks! What about you?
<vadmeste> good, thanks.. still working remotely ?
<elacheche> Yep..
